# Soil Tank + CRS



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Anybody have experience breeding crystal red shrimps in Natural Planted Tanks (real soil capped with gravel on top). I was thinking the soil would lower the PH and it releases tanning (similar to almond leaves). 

I know they will live, but the question is if soil creates idea water parameters for CRS to breed. I want to see if this is a cheaper alternative to using ADA, Akadama, etc.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

If your looking to save some $$ go with the akadame (I don't know the price) but cheaper then ada/netlea.

As for your strategy, no idea bro. Looks like your gonna be the pioneer, and you'll find out thru trail n error. Keep in mind also that the soil will stir up easily, high levels of phosphates and other unwanted nutrients/bacteria.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

So far, I am experimenting with cherry shrimps.

Right, I think I will stick with akadama.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> So far, I am experimenting with cherry shrimps.
> 
> Right, I think I will stick with akadama.


cherry shrimps breed fine with soil base layer, crs no idea don't want to risk it. as for cheap akadama it cost more then netlea and around the same as ada but you get more Kg


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

where can we get the Akadama, does anybody here have a picture of the bag?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Akadama is much cheaper no? It's $45 for 14 liters. Where as nettles or ADA only give 9 liters? 

Also akadama doesn't leech ammonia (it's just clay), so I can convert to that substrate faster~ is this right?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it's 39.99 for 9L of ada, lets put it this way do you want to spend 45 on akadama that is meant to be used for bonsal trees or 39 for ada that's meant to be used for aquariums. I personally was thinking about akadama because I already used ada I+II, fluval, netlae, etc..... but I dont' need 14L for a 7.5g tank and I breed my shrimps bare bottom anyways with only the substrates in many cups so that I can completely clean the bottom of the tank, no mulm no nitrates!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

^^^ agreed, akadame is almost just as expensive as the aqua soils. looks cool but unless you can find it warehouse price or a private dealer, its probably cheaper to get the new netlea stuff - lambo. but its true as akadame is clay based and has less organic matter - and the product is stated that its baked in 300*C or more so its a lot cleaner then aquasoil.
p.s akadame looks almost like big predator pellets... looks cool at first but gets weird lol.
good luck


----------

